# Navarre Fishing Rodeo June 1-2



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Inaugural event

Sponsorships available


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Do u have to arrive by boat that is a long haul from the pass


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish can be brought in by vehicle. ..


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks is there a rules and price list yet?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe a few more fish species in the kids division?? Hook and line, or spearfishing also?? Some of us like to go down and choose......


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

cody d said:


> Thanks is there a rules and price list yet?


 
Says $25 on the flyer.....


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an earlier post on it. Brad King is organizing it.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/navarre-fishing-rodeo-146648/


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I think the kids should have a few other options as well.


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

still no information on this tournament other than what's on the flyer? prizes? entry fee? rules? etc.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Cwmart10 said:


> still no information on this tournament other than what's on the flyer? prizes? entry fee? rules? etc.


Wondering the same thing. It's a long ass drive for me, so I'm becoming more hesitant about participating with the lack of info this close to the tournament.


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

Me too. and only a couple weeks away. sounds a little disorganized


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Tickets on sale yet?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Cwmart10 said:


> still no information on this tournament other than what's on the flyer? prizes? entry fee? rules? etc.


This is what I am looking for too


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/


Sorry Guys been super busy with Charters... everything is a GO. Tickets are on sale at Broxons already!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Tickets being sold at the captains meeting? Any info on rules?


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

Still nothing different than what's on the flyer, from what I can see


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Navarre-Fishing-Rodeo-2013/487208664648141?hc_location=stream

Here is the Facebook Page for the Rodeo. Myself and Capt. Tyler Manning have been super busy with charters but Mrs. Gallup has taken the reigns and gotten this thing going. Tickets are being sold at all the locations listed on the FB page and the rules aare available as well.

Fish can be caught by any means(boat, kayak, pier, shore) and fish can be brough to the scales by vehicle or boat. Sorry for the lack of info from me I just thought I would be of more use than I have been!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, now I'm committed


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a link to the rules:
http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/RodeoRules.pdf


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Brad King said:


> Here is a link to the rules:
> http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/RodeoRules.pdf


It looks like on the rules it says fishing starts a 12:01 am on Friday? So you can fish before the captains meeting?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No... That must be a typo... Should state Saturday!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Brad King said:


> No... That must be a typo... Should state Saturday!


Ok cool thats what I kinda figured.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad - can you clarify when you need to be in the weigh in line? Rule 6 (below) says 3 PM but then says you can be in line with your entry at 4 PM.

6. The line for the weigh-in scales will close promptly at 3:00 PM, and no further entries will be accepted. All those physically in the weigh-in line WITH THEIR ENTRIES at 4:00 PM shall be allowed to weigh their entries; late-comers will not be allowed to join the line, nor enter their catches.


thanks


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakker's roll call - 

Who's in? Looking like the surf will settle down in time.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Yakker's roll call -
> 
> Who's in? Looking like the surf will settle down in time.


I'm in regardless:thumbup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

need2fish said:


> Brad - can you clarify when you need to be in the weigh in line? Rule 6 (below) says 3 PM but then says you can be in line with your entry at 4 PM.
> 
> 6. The line for the weigh-in scales will close promptly at 3:00 PM, and no further entries will be accepted. All those physically in the weigh-in line WITH THEIR ENTRIES at 4:00 PM shall be allowed to weigh their entries; late-comers will not be allowed to join the line, nor enter their catches.
> 
> ...


 Sorry just noticed this post... Let me a call and see what I can findout. Been outta the loop a little here lately


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Tickets available online - See you at Juana's

http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

need2fish said:


> Yakker's roll call -
> 
> Who's in? Looking like the surf will settle down in time.


BlackJeep here though it doesn't look like we'll be able to get offshore until Sunday. 

Are TShirts available?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes Sir there are tshirts! Also, the question about the weigh in times has been corrected on the website...

Sorry for all of the hick ups so far. Not only is this the first year for the tourney, it's the first time any of us on the comittee have planned and organized one. So there is def a learning curve! Thank you so much for being patient with us and we hope to see you Guys tomorrow night at the Capt's meeting!!


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

Thanks is there a rules and price list yet?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

rules have been on the website.. http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/

1st place in every division is a Yeti cooler and cash prizes for 2nd and 3rd in each division.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Sam56uel said:


> Thanks is there a rules and price list yet?


Here ya go - link to rules in upper left part of page

http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/


----------

